# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی همدان یا زنجان ؟

## ammir

سلام
بچه ها من بین پردیس پزشکی همدان و زنجان موندم کدوم جلوتر بزنم ؟
از نظر دانشگاه کدوم بهتر ؟ از نظر فضای کلی و امکانات شهر چطور ؟ 
و اینکه با ۲۷۷۶ منطقه ۱ انتخاب رشته مجازی سنجش احتمال کم میده بهم در حالی که طبق کارنامه های کانون تا ۲۹۸۰ ایمطورا سال پیش پردیس زنجان پزشکی آوردن ! 
کلا ممکنه امسال هیچ پردیسی حتی زاهدان هم پزشکی نیارم ؟ با این توضیح که من کل ظرفیت پزشکی امسال حساب کردم در مجموع ۱۱ تا از سال پیش بیشتر شده !

----------


## ali1st

بافت شهری زنجان ترک زبان اند و ممکن است اذیت شوید در ضمن در دفترچه پیوست ها هر شهری که میخواهید بروید را چک کنید که خوابگاه میده یا نه

----------


## mahdi-de

> سلام
> بچه ها من بین پردیس پزشکی همدان و زنجان موندم کدوم جلوتر بزنم ؟
> از نظر دانشگاه کدوم بهتر ؟ از نظر فضای کلی و امکانات شهر چطور ؟ 
> و اینکه با ۲۷۷۶ منطقه ۱ انتخاب رشته مجازی سنجش احتمال کم میده بهم در حالی که طبق کارنامه های کانون تا ۲۹۸۰ ایمطورا سال پیش پردیس زنجان پزشکی آوردن ! 
> کلا ممکنه امسال هیچ پردیسی حتی زاهدان هم پزشکی نیارم ؟ با این توضیح که من کل ظرفیت پزشکی امسال حساب کردم در مجموع ۱۱ تا از سال پیش بیشتر شده !


دانشگاه همدان تیپ 1 هست و سطح بالاتری داره (البته از نظر بیمارستانی رو نمی دونم)
11 تا اضافه شده  :Yahoo (94):  فقط تهران 54 تا اضافه شده 
ایران 20 تا 
بابل 20 تا 
کرج 50 تا 
.......

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

زنجان رو بزن شک نکن. روزی 8 تا قطار واسه تهران داره. اتوبوس. فاصله سه ساعته زمانی.
مردم فوق العاده مهمان نواز و اصلا فکر نمیکنی تو یه شهر غریبه هستی.
مردمش سرشون تو کار خودشونه. هر کاری بکنی بکن. همسایه نمیاد بگه چه خبره.
هزینه ها خیلی کمتر از تبریز یا تهرانه

----------


## alikingboy

من شرایط زنجان رو نمیدونم ولی دوستم که همدان پزشکی میخونه به شدت راضیه و از لحاظ رنکینگ جهانی دانشگاه همدان 300 تا بالاتر از علوم پزشکی زنجان , و صد البته 70 تا رنکینگش از کرمانشاه پایین تره :Yahoo (16):  و به شدت بهت توصیه میکنم کرمانشاه رو نزنی چون سره 1 سال زانو درد میگیری :Yahoo (94):  از همون اول بسم الله وارد دانشکده میشی شروووع میکنه پله خووردن تا اون دره پشتیش که خارج میشی همش پلس، بافته دانشگاهم بشدت قدیمی و فرسودس تو دله کوهه دانشگاه ، فضایه سبزم که قربونش برم  از بس به  درخت کاجاش آب ندادن زرد شدن( خیره سرش درخته همیشه سبزه خخخخخ) و اینکه بشدت به پردیسا بی احترامی میشه حداقل  سنوات قبل اینطور بود  خوابگاه بهتون نمیدن چون پردیس هستین برایه غذا هم فقط بهتون ناهار میدن در حالی که روزانه ها هم صبحانه هم ناهار هم شام میدن و برایه کتاب خانه هم حقه عضویت سوبل روزانه هارو باید بدید و تعداد خیلی محدود از کتاب به درد نخوراشو میتونین ببرین خلاصه تبعیییض خیلی زیادی قائل میشن که باعثه تاسفه 

اینم شرایط پردیس کرمانشاه بود که براساس چیز هایی که دیدم و شنیدم  گفتم

----------


## ammir

> دانشگاه همدان تیپ 1 هست و سطح بالاتری داره (البته از نظر بیمارستانی رو نمی دونم)
> 11 تا اضافه شده  فقط تهران 54 تا اضافه شده 
> ایران 20 تا 
> بابل 20 تا 
> کرج 50 تا 
> .......


ممنون
زنجان تیپ ۲ هست ؟
ببخشید می دونی چه فرقی داره ؟

البته من ظرفیتا رو در مجموع گفتم مجموع روزانه و تعهد و سپاه و ارتش و پردیس و بومی و.. 
مثلا تهران امسال پردیسش پزشکی نمیگیره عوضش ۱۶۰ تا روزانه میگیره !

----------


## ammir

> زنجان رو بزن شک نکن. روزی 8 تا قطار واسه تهران داره. اتوبوس. فاصله سه ساعته زمانی.
> مردم فوق العاده مهمان نواز و اصلا فکر نمیکنی تو یه شهر غریبه هستی.
> مردمش سرشون تو کار خودشونه. هر کاری بکنی بکن. همسایه نمیاد بگه چه خبره.
> هزینه ها خیلی کمتر از تبریز یا تهرانه


مرسی 
آره خودمم یکی از دلایل اینکه به زنجان مشتاق ترم همین رفت و آمد راحت ترشه !

----------


## ammir

> من شرایط زنجان رو نمیدونم ولی دوستم که همدان پزشکی میخونه به شدت راضیه و از لحاظ رنکینگ جهانی دانشگاه همدان 300 تا بالاتر از علوم پزشکی زنجان , و صد البته 70 تا رنکینگش از کرمانشاه پایین تره و به شدت بهت توصیه میکنم کرمانشاه رو نزنی چون سره 1 سال زانو درد میگیری از همون اول بسم الله وارد دانشکده میشی شروووع میکنه پله خووردن تا اون دره پشتیش که خارج میشی همش پلس، بافته دانشگاهم بشدت قدیمی و فرسودس تو دله کوهه دانشگاه ، فضایه سبزم که قربونش برم  از بس به  درخت کاجاش آب ندادن زرد شدن( خیره سرش درخته همیشه سبزه خخخخخ) و اینکه بشدت به پردیسا بی احترامی میشه حداقل  سنوات قبل اینطور بود  خوابگاه بهتون نمیدن چون پردیس هستین برایه غذا هم فقط بهتون ناهار میدن در حالی که روزانه ها هم صبحانه هم ناهار هم شام میدن و برایه کتاب خانه هم حقه عضویت سوبل روزانه هارو باید بدید و تعداد خیلی محدود از کتاب به درد نخوراشو میتونین ببرین خلاصه تبعیییض خیلی زیادی قائل میشن که باعثه تاسفه 
> 
> اینم شرایط پردیس کرمانشاه بود که براساس چیز هایی که دیدم و شنیدم  گفتم



آقا مرسی خیلی لطف کردی 
کرمانشاه انتخابای تقریبا اخرم هست!

----------


## SanliTa

> سلام
> بچه ها من بین پردیس پزشکی همدان و زنجان موندم کدوم جلوتر بزنم ؟
> از نظر دانشگاه کدوم بهتر ؟ از نظر فضای کلی و امکانات شهر چطور ؟ 
> و اینکه با ۲۷۷۶ منطقه ۱ انتخاب رشته مجازی سنجش احتمال کم میده بهم در حالی که طبق کارنامه های کانون تا ۲۹۸۰ ایمطورا سال پیش پردیس زنجان پزشکی آوردن ! 
> کلا ممکنه امسال هیچ پردیسی حتی زاهدان هم پزشکی نیارم ؟ با این توضیح که من کل ظرفیت پزشکی امسال حساب کردم در مجموع ۱۱ تا از سال پیش بیشتر شده !


بنظرمن بیشتر رفت و امد و وضعیت اسکان رو در نطر بگیر   ب هر حال دو سه سال نیست ک حرف 7 ساله
بنظرم زنجان بهتره
از لحاظ  دانشگاهی اما نمیدونم 

من خودم زنجانی هستم  باید بگم در جواب اون دوستی ک گفتن زنجان ترک زبانه و ممکنه اذیت بشید باید بگم ک اصن اینطور نیست و اذیت نخواهید شد! از این لحاظ 
چون خودم زنجانیم  میگم خیالتون راحت از لحاظ زبان
و اینم بگم توی همدان هم ترک وجود داره !

----------


## mahdi-de

Dew


> ممنون
> زنجان تیپ ۲ هست ؟
> ببخشید می دونی چه فرقی داره ؟
> 
> البته من ظرفیتا رو در مجموع گفتم مجموع روزانه و تعهد و سپاه و ارتش و پردیس و بومی و.. 
> مثلا تهران امسال پردیسش پزشکی نمیگیره عوضش ۱۶۰ تا روزانه میگیره !


تیپ بندی دانشگاه ها نوعی درجه بندی هستش مثلما بهترین درحه رو دانشگاه هتی تیپ 1 دارند 
که همدان هم 2 3 سالی هست به تیپ 1 ارتقا یافته 
همچنین دانشگاه همدان دانشگاه قدیمی و جا افتاده تری هستش 
البته اگه از نظر مسافت مشکلی نداری ....

----------


## ammir

ممنون
پس‌من باید بین درجه دانشگاه و شهر و نزدیکی مسافت یکی رو انتخاب کنم !

----------


## After4Ever

همدان بهتره ولی این رو در نظر بگیر پردیس ها اکثراً خوابگاه نمی دن پس باید دنبال خونه باشی که همدان بشدت خونه گرونه بعد از تهران و 2 3 شهر دیگه همدان گرونترینه!

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

فقط  زنگان.شک نکن.

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

> ممنون
> پس‌من باید بین درجه دانشگاه و شهر و نزدیکی مسافت یکی رو انتخاب کنم !


منم میگم زنجانو انتخاب کن هم از لحاظ مسیر هم دانشگاه بهتره.. درضمن هم زنجان تیپ ۱ هست هم سرگروه قطب هست هم بیمارستان موسوی تازه تاسیس و فوق تخصصی رو داره :Yahoo (5):

----------


## ammir

> همدان بهتره ولی این رو در نظر بگیر پردیس ها اکثراً خوابگاه نمی دن پس باید دنبال خونه باشی که همدان بشدت خونه گرونه بعد از تهران و 2 3 شهر دیگه همدان گرونترینه!



خیلی ممنون 
خوابگاه که می دادنم نمی رفتم  :Yahoo (4):  کلا روحیم نمی سازه !

----------


## ammir

> منم میگم زنجانو انتخاب کن هم از لحاظ مسیر هم دانشگاه بهتره.. درضمن هم زنجان تیپ ۱ هست هم سرگروه قطب هست هم بیمارستان موسوی تازه تاسیس و فوق تخصصی رو داره



ممنون دکتر 
حالا ایشالله اگر آوردم خیلی مزاحمتون میشم برا اینکه راهنمایی بگیرم !  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## jungmin

چه  جالب منم 2644 زیرگروه 1 شدم و همدانو قبل زنجان زدم ولی از تخمین سنجش میترسم به منم گفت کم ولی امیدوارم قبول شم دیگه جون درس خوندن ندارم شما دارو هم زدین یا فقط پزشکی؟

----------


## ammir

> چه  جالب منم 2644 زیرگروه 1 شدم و همدانو قبل زنجان زدم ولی از تخمین سنجش میترسم به منم گفت کم ولی امیدوارم قبول شم دیگه جون درس خوندن ندارم شما دارو هم زدین یا فقط پزشکی؟



امیدوارم قبول شیم ولی میگن سنجش خیلی بدبینانه میگه یعنی حتی احتمال خیلی کم هم بهت بده احتمال قبولی بالاست ! 
نه من فقط پزشکی زدم 
دیگه طبق کارنامه های کانون تا ۳۲۰۰-۳۰۰ منطقه ۱ سال گذشته پردیس پزشکی آوردن فکر نکنم باتوجه به این که ظرفبت ها تغییر آنچنانی نکرده بعیده با ۵۰۰-۶۰۰ رتبه بهتر دیگه پردیس نیاورد ! 
بازم الله اعلم

----------

